# Introducing Me...I'm New



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My name is Louise and I have been trying for a baby for two years! Me and my partner have had our results back and I am going for a xray with the dye roughly the middle of april when my next period starts. The doctor has told me that if the results come back ok I will be prescribed Clomid. I'm not very good at introductions, but hello to everyone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lousie and welcome to ff

The xray with the dye is the HSG - i had mine in january and it was ok in the end - i was a bit nervous which didnt help!!

Good luck with everything

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know what to think or hope for I'm so confused...I was hoping my tubes would be blocked then all I would need to do is unblock them and everything would be fine! I don't know lol very confusing times ahead I guess!!


----------



## hakabella (Mar 26, 2006)

Can they unblock tubes? one of mine is blocked but no-one every mention unblocking them


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was of that impression yes, I know someone whose tubes were blocked and the got a lap something and then she fell pg. How do I get the url from tickerfactory to look like the picture I chose?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& welcome to FF *Louise * 

I hope your xray with dye gives you some clearer answers as to what you need and can do to have a family, If they still choose to give you clomid then there is a thread here that you may like to join 
heres the Link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

You may find that a search on this site will be helpfull as most people have possibly asked the same questions your asking! Also if you save the main index page and check back there often especialy at the bottom 

Any other help you need just give us a shout

Wishing you   &  hoping your dreams come true
~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi louise,
i just wanted to welcome you to FF. i hope all goes well with your tests and any future tx. this is a very good site when it comes to advice, help and support. take care

                                            

all the best Corrina


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Louise,

Welcome to FF  

I only joined a couple of days ago so thought i would say hello.
I had lap & dye last oct found out both tubes are blocked.. In my case nothing can be done to unblock tubes but i think every case is different.

Wishing you all the best with your tests.
  Zxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Louise,
I hope that everything goes well for you and that the HSG gives you the all clear, it's great to hear about your friend, however, I have a blocked tube and I've been told that surgery to try and unblock it is generally not successful. I know that Clomid can be the answer for some people though.
All the best
Viva
XXX


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi Louise, welcome to FF
I'm having my HSG on Monday and hoping it won't be too painful!! I think it depends on your blockage to if it can be cleared or not.  Sometimes pushing the dye thru can clear the blockage and help but some blockages are there to stay and can't be cleared.
I too hope that after this HSG i will get Clomid and can hope for a ^bfp^ soon. Has your partner had tests?


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Louise,  
Just a quickie to say _*HELLO & WELCOME!!*_Hope your HSG goes OK and everything is OK,
Tale care and *GOOD LUCK *  with your Treatment 
Britta xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Yes my partner has had his tests   and they all came back above average which did wonders for his ego!! 
I hope your hsg doesn't hurt either   I want mine to happen soon!!! so I can be in the picture as to whats going on!!
What is a "DH" and "BFP" call me stupid but I can't figure it out lol


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi sailaice

your not stupid, i am still learning all the abbreviations you can find them all under words an meanings at the beginning of FF

DH - is the husband and BFP - big fat positive (thats what we all want)

what stage of treatment are you at hun?  

take care

tracey


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi louise 
welcome to FF hope all goes well with ur dye test and a friend of mine had toth tubes blocked and has had them unblocked  aswell 
im also on the waiting list for they dye test to be done but im having a HYCOSY test which is an ultra sound instead of an xray
good luck steph


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tracy and Steph!
I'm awaiting the dye test and if it comes back clear they will be referring me for clomid!
I wonder if an ultrasound is clearer than an xray? I think it will be! did you get the option?? I didn't! 
 what is the bubble thing about? when are we meant to blow someone bubbles?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello Louise  

I joined the FF website in February.
You will find a very handy abbreviations index at the top of the threads page (Introductions and starting out)
It helped me a lot when I got started!

I too have blocked tubes. Both of them. 
Sadly the lap and dye did not flush them through and I have not been told about any treatment to "unblock" them?!
I think some people get lucky with the lap and dye and it can sometimes help to unblock - but not in every case. 

After the lap and dye I was given 6 months more to try to fall pregnant and then in January we were given the news that it would be the IVF route for us. So although a shock - at least we know where we are from now on.

I hope that your dye test shows that you are clear. Good luck!!   

ps - The bubbles thing is just a nice way to show someone you are semding them good luck and love and support. You just click on the symbol to send them. I have sent you some


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hi lousie,
a warm welcome to ff,i wish you all the best hun,i hope all goes well for you at your dye test.

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you! I have blown you all some bubbles and waved my magic wand and sent you some babydust!!


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi louise 
thanks for the bubbles and no i wasnt given the choice all i was told is that as i have already had 3 laps done through my belly button that they didnt want to do it again unless it was nessasary this is why i was but on the list for the HYCOSY and told that if they find something that it may be that i will need to still have a lap done ,with the HYCOSY they but the dye in and can check the womb ,overies and outside of the tube but not inside my tube and this is about as much as i know about it and im guessin that the xray would do the same 
if u go to ur search bar and type in wot u want to ask about 
ie :-  dye test xray and see if anything comes up 
i hope this has been helpfull let me know how u go on 
steph


----------

